# Marketplace - my ad status says complete



## b2bailey (May 19, 2021)

What does that mean!
I'm not seeing my listing in For Rent


----------



## Sandy VDH (May 19, 2021)

Completed means the ad was rented, which occurs when you click the button to show that.   Posted is the state that it need to be to be on the website.

Click the Edit button to re-edit it and get it out of the Closed State....






This is what you get when it is Posted.... You must have clicked on the Mark Sold/Rented (green) button to get it moved to the Complete Status....


----------



## Makai Guy (May 20, 2021)

b2bailey said:


> What does that mean!
> I'm not seeing my listing in For Rent


Moving to About the Rest of TUG forum.


----------



## TUGBrian (May 20, 2021)

correct, whenever you click the "mark as sold/rented" the ad status changes to completed.


----------



## b2bailey (May 21, 2021)

Thanks. Must have been an error on my part. It has not been rented.


----------

